# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Histogen Upcoming Events

## Scientalk56

histogen Upcoming Events

National Procedures Institute - Cosmetic and Anti-Aging Medicine
April 25 - 26, 2013
Charlston, SC
Dr. Gail Naughton to speak on the topic of Stem Cell Research and Technology in Cosmetic Dermatology.

National Institute of Health (NIH) Biotechnology Training Program
April 26, 2013
Washington State University
Dr. Gail Naughton to present.

International Investigative Dermatology Annual Meeting
May 8 - 11, 2013
Edinburgh, Scotland
Histogen to present "Embryonic-like cell-secreted proteins induce hair growth in a phase I/II trial in male pattern baldness".

World Summit on Regenerative Medicine
October 23 - 26, 2013
Xi'an, China
Dr. Gail Naughton to present.

Bio2Device Group Meeting
November 12, 2013
Palo Alto, CA
Dr. Gail Naughton to present "Aesthetics: A Novel Business Model for Regenerative Medicine"

----------


## Thinning87

Dr. Naugthon, you are my hero; will you marry me?

----------


## john2399

> Dr. Naugthon, you are my hero; will you marry me?


 marry her after we find out if it works or not.

----------


## HARIRI

> marry her after we find out if it works or not.


 Hahahahahahahaha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Very good stuff.  We really need more people like Ms. Naughton and she and her staff at Histogen are doing such great work.  The sooner HSC comes out, the sooner we can start regrowing our hair.

----------


## Desmond84

> Dr. Naugthon, you are my hero; will you marry me?


 ROFL, thinning87  :Smile: 

I'd definitely go out on a date with her! I wonder if she knows how many lives she is changing  :Smile:

----------


## HARIRI

> ROFL, thinning87 
> 
> I'd definitely go out on a date with her! I wonder if she knows how many lives she is changing


 If Histogen proved to work then she really deserves a noble prize, soon our children would never need to worry about being bald just like their ancestors were  :Big Grin:

----------


## stayhopeful

Geez guys, what's with all the praise, there is no indication yet of this product moving to phase 3, is there?

----------


## stayhopeful

Yes and I agree about a Nobel prize.  Lets be clear: enabling baldies to have hair again will have dramatic far-reaching consequences.  For one, it will even the playing field and and allow baldies to compete at the same advantage as non-baldies.  There's no question baldies, while still have the immense opportunity to accomplish whatever they wish, are at a disadvantage relative to non baldies in almost every aspect of life (at least in our society).  To see this inequality removed would have dramatic reprecussions that I can't even begin to think of.

----------


## hellouser

> Yes and I agree about a Nobel prize.  Lets be clear: enabling baldies to have hair again will have dramatic far-reaching consequences.  For one, it will even the playing field and and allow baldies to compete at the same advantage as non-baldies.  There's no question baldies, while still have the immense opportunity to accomplish whatever they wish, are at a disadvantage relative to non baldies in almost every aspect of life (at least in our society).  To see this inequality removed would have dramatic reprecussions that I can't even begin to think of.


 You know what pisses me off? When any ignorant dumbass says that bald men AREN'T treated any different and then proceed to tell us not to worry about life while being bald.

Every time I hear that kind of bullshit its always from either a woman or a guy with a full head of hair.

PURE BULLSHIT to say bald men are treated equally. Walk into a club as a bald guy and see how many double takes women will do. How a job interview will go. How strangers will perceive you and react should you approach anyone for any reason. How about posting your photograph online on a dating service (theres a nail in the coffin). Every one of these f*ckin' idiots I want to judo chop them right in the throat.

I dont think it deserves a Nobel Prize, but it sure as shit deserves a hell of a lot of recognition and reward to vastly improve the quality of life of MILLIONS of men.

----------


## Artista

> Ok, lets try to be possative......i just spent the last 5 weeks helping my mum (80). She felt unwell at her mates house & by the time i was there she was lying in the fron't yard.......i thought she fainted, but no hear attack!
> 
> I spent everyday since then visiting her in hospital & running others to see her. After all the tests they told her that a valve in her heart was not working & would require replacement.
> 
> Thats a BIG hit if your 80, worst still if your 84 like my dad!
> 
> Delighted to say the operation was a sucess & she home today. She still very shocked & unsure by the events.......but guys you know what?
> 
> For 5 weeks i didn't give a toss about my hair!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 Agem/Mike,,first off, I want to tell you just  how GLAD i am that your Mum is doing A-OK now..Im sure that your explanation  of what had happened took EVERYONE'S mind off of their hair for a moment  while reading it.  I hope that your Health system there really helped in a moment of true NEED. (Here in America we will be facing a change in our Health Care system within 2 years time). 
You made a great and profound statement as to what is REALLY important to all of us, and it isn't hair..its our AND OUR FAMILIES  HEALTH!   
Mike,,we will have some type of viable hair treatment , (BETTER than Minox,Fin' etc) available to us ,,who knows maybe later  a 'cure' too? 

We all must stay POSITIVE and live our lives as Spencer has often said on his programs and books!   Keep ourselves healthy and a way of doing that  would be to stay POSITIVE.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Sameways, the next best thing to the actual release of a working product is actual results that say a product in testing works!
> 
> My mind can be alot more at ease if they come out with at least solid results, which I am somewhat expecting based on the last ones. But we'll just have to wait and see!
> 
> It only takes one working product, many will fail in the process, and anything that works better than Fin or Min is more than welcome in my eyes.
> 
> BIM also excites me and I think will excite others when they release their results.


 When is BIM releasing results? I thought they were planning on releasing a product in 2014?

----------


## rdawg

> When is BIM releasing results? I thought they were planning on releasing a product in 2014?


 You can technically get BIM right now off-label(but it would cost you an upwards of 10-12 bucks a week or so for 0.03%) and for some that have done it it has worked better than min, it's just way too expensive. The one being tested is also at a higher concentration so it could be better.

I have no idea when they're releasing results, the phase II trials have been done for a few months, but no word yet.

If it passed Phase II it should go straight to phase III this year, so yea it could be a year or two away not terrible.

----------


## Scientalk56

what really concerns is that histogen didn't say anything about starting the next phase ( III )...

----------


## FearTheLoss

> what really concerns is that histogen didn't say anything about starting the next phase ( III )...


 They have another phase II trial first.. and they haven't said anything about anything yet, so why be concerned? We don't know anything either way yet, they could have had great results or really poor results..we will know in a month.

----------


## rdawg

> what really concerns is that histogen didn't say anything about starting the next phase ( III )...


 Phase II just ended 2 months ago, I believe they just got the final data so it hasnt really been that long.

Takes time to set up phase IIb or Phase III but they are 100% going to try another phase to move forward.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> You can technically get BIM right now off-label(but it would cost you an upwards of 10-12 bucks a week or so for 0.03%) and for some that have done it it has worked better than min, it's just way too expensive. The one being tested is also at a higher concentration so it could be better.
> 
> I have no idea when they're releasing results, the phase II trials have been done for a few months, but no word yet.
> 
> If it passed Phase II it should go straight to phase III this year, so yea it could be a year or two away not terrible.


 Yeah but if it is 2 years away than it will practically be useless because aderans is supposed to be released than and histogen will be close to release than as well...if they want to make money they will have it on the market in a year or less.

----------


## hellouser

> Yeah but if it is 2 years away than it will practically be useless because aderans is supposed to be released than and histogen will be close to release than as well...if they want to make money they will have it on the market in a year or less.


 I'll use all available products if on the market. I wouldn't limit myself to just Aderans to be honest.

----------


## Scientalk56

Every Phase will take at least 1 year.
let's assume that it takes half year between two phases:

Phase 2b - June 2013 - June 2014
phase 3 - January 2015 - January 2016 - 
( I assume that there's no need for phase 3a/b but just one phase III)

It means Histogen wont be released before 2016.. and wont be FDA approved before 2017-2018)

----------


## hellouser

> Every Phase will take at least 1 year.
> let's assume that it takes half year between two phases:
> 
> Phase 2b - June 2013 - June 2014
> phase 3a - January 2015 - January 2016 - 
> phase 3b - June 2016 - June 2017 - 
> 
> It means it wont be released before 2018.. and wont be FDA approved before 2019-2020


 I've been under the impression Phase III is one single phase rather than 'A' and 'B' as far as I'm aware, Histogen themselves decided to do a two-step Phase II trial with 'A' and 'B'

----------


## Scientalk56

> I've been under the impression Phase III is one single phase rather than 'A' and 'B' as far as I'm aware, Histogen themselves decided to do a two-step Phase II trial with 'A' and 'B'


 I hope that too..!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I hope that too..!


 Histogen will be available in asia after phase 2b...there is no need to do a phase III trial for asia as there is no FDA approval required. We are looking at 2015 asia and 2017 usa

----------


## Thinning87

Dude if that we're true my life would be complete. I have everything I just need my hair to grow back and stay. Let's hope you're right!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Dude if that we're true my life would be complete. I have everything I just need my hair to grow back and stay. Let's hope you're right!!!!!!!!!


 Im quoting what Ziering said in his interview with Spencer..and I trust Ziering to be a credible source. So barring any unforeseen health concerns or that ****ing skin company trying to sue them again they should be on track. Can't wait for the update coming in a month!!!

----------


## Thinning87

I don't recall him saying that with firmness in the interview. I think he was kind of giving a rough estimate. And I'm pretty sure he said that was the best case scenario. But I don't remember the interview exactly so I might be wrong. 

Whichever it is I'm gonna start saving $10k per year in the hope of a hairy future. 

Also, what makes me optimistic is that all trials went so well - I don't see how this could fail before its release, especially with the continued growth a lot of people showed. **** I'm gonna get back on finasteride only because of them so they'd better release that shit soon!!!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I don't recall him saying that with firmness in the interview. I think he was kind of giving a rough estimate. And I'm pretty sure he said that was the best case scenario. But I don't remember the interview exactly so I might be wrong. 
> 
> Whichever it is I'm gonna start saving $10k per year in the hope of a hairy future. 
> 
> Also, what makes me optimistic is that all trials went so well - I don't see how this could fail before its release, especially with the continued growth a lot of people showed. **** I'm gonna get back on finasteride only because of them so they'd better release that shit soon!!!


 He said "I'm not here to give anyone false hope and I don't want to be overly optimistic, but I would say something along the lines of 2-3 years for Asia and somewhere around 5 for the US."

----------


## rdawg

> Histogen will be available in asia after phase 2b...there is no need to do a phase III trial for asia as there is no FDA approval required. We are looking at 2015 asia and 2017 usa


 I've heard this as well. If they start 2B soon you could see it available late 2014. 

Its north america that is a few years away.

but by Asia what countries would that include? I'd honestly fly out if the cost isnt crazy and the product actually works well.

----------


## hellouser

> I've heard this as well. If they start 2B soon you could see it available late 2014. 
> 
> Its north america that is a few years away.
> 
> but by Asia what countries would that include? I'd honestly fly out if the cost isnt crazy and the product actually works well.


 Take a vacation to Asia. Will do you good seeing another culture. Since its injections, you won't have any ugly healing as you would with FUE or HST thus you'll be able to enjoy your time there. Kill two birds with one stone.

----------


## Arashi

> National Procedures Institute - Cosmetic and Anti-Aging Medicine
> April 25 - 26, 2013
> Charlston, SC
> Dr. Gail Naughton to speak on the topic of Stem Cell Research and Technology in Cosmetic Dermatology.
> 
> National Institute of Health (NIH) Biotechnology Training Program
> April 26, 2013
> Washington State University
> Dr. Gail Naughton to present.
> ...


 Judging by the titles, it would make a lot of sense that they&#180;re going to discuss final phase I/II results on that May meeting. I doubt they'll leak anything in those end of april meetings, but who knows. 

Anyway, very exciting stuff all this ! If there aren't any complications, then yes, this should be available somewhere in 2015 in Asia (half year to get Phase IIb started, a year to run Phase IIb and then some months to get approval for Asia).

----------


## FearTheLoss

I don't believe there is any time they have to wait to get approval in Asia...they can release it right after the testing is done...it would be nice if they were already starting or had already started 2b...but realistically i would say q2 2015...

that being said, it will be nice to know that something is coming and it's something good..lets just hope these results are what we want to hear

----------


## Scientalk56

Am i the only one who's interested in FDA approved drug? :O

----------


## garethbale

Despite the early promise, I've got this horrible feeling that they will present something underwhelming and we will be back to square one come May, and we will all be saying ' how come they are back to stage X when they presented such promising initial results '

God, I hope I'm wrong.  Come on Histogen, don't let me down!!!

----------


## Scientalk56

> Despite the early promise, I've got this horrible feeling that they will present something underwhelming and we will be back to square one come May, and we will all be saying ' how come they are back to stage X when they presented such promising initial results '
> 
> God, I hope I'm wrong.  Come on Histogen, don't let me down!!!


 we all saw the initial results from phase i/ii, and they were impressive. so i don't think it will be underwhelming.

The question is when will they start phase IIb...

----------


## Arashi

> Am i the only one who's interested in FDA approved drug? :O


 Honestly, I'll probably wait for FDA approval too and bridge the time with another Gho HST, but just merely KNOWING that this treatment is available would be a really comforting feeling.

----------


## Arashi

> we all saw the initial results from phase i/ii, and they were impressive. so i don't think it will be underwhelming.
> 
> The question is when will they start phase IIb...


 We've seen preliminary phase I/II results, they were great, so question is not if they will be underwhelming, question is: are they even BETTER than what we've seen so far.

----------


## Jasari

While I hope Histogen can provide dramatic regrowth; I hope as a minimum it halts the progression of hair loss indefinitely. At least if that was the case, you wouldn't have to worry about further hair loss following a transplant to fix your current condition.

----------


## hellouser

> While I hope Histogen can provide dramatic regrowth; I hope as a minimum it halts the progression of hair loss indefinitely. At least if that was the case, you wouldn't have to worry about further hair loss following a transplant to fix your current condition.


 Only way it will halt it is if the growth stimulants from Histogen can continually cause growth where DHT's effects on the follicles will be rendered useless. Otherwise, DHT is still there furthering hair miniaturization.

----------


## The Alchemist

> While I hope Histogen can provide dramatic regrowth; I hope as a minimum it halts the progression of hair loss indefinitely. At least if that was the case, you wouldn't have to worry about further hair loss following a transplant to fix your current condition.


 I would be thrilled if it was shown to halt hairloss.  Could throw away minoxidil, transplant the hairline and be done with these forums for good.  

Can't believe how much the lawsuit with skinmedica delayed this.  It's just unfcuking believable when you think how close they could be to market if it wasn't for those greedy, litigious SOBS.

Hopefully Histogen can get into an eastern market after they complete phase II.  My hair is fading fast and i'm not sure how much longer i can hold on.

----------


## Thinning87

> Despite the early promise, I've got this horrible feeling that they will present something underwhelming and we will be back to square one come May, and we will all be saying ' how come they are back to stage X when they presented such promising initial results '
> 
> God, I hope I'm wrong.  Come on Histogen, don't let me down!!!


 I don't know man, I tend to be cautious when it comes to this but I don't see how they can be bad. They obviously have something good, the only question now is durability of the results in the long run IMHO. 

If I have to pay 10k a year I will, as long as it can keep my hair in a natural nw1 as I am only 25 and thinning. I would even accept finasteride if I had the guarantee of a well functioning histogen growth factor. 

IMHO we shouldn't panick if we don't hear great news and announcements soon, especially the first ones when they'll obviously focus on facial skin rejuvination

----------


## FearTheLoss

In the trials we know so far they are testing on subjects using this as a stand alone treatment...subjects are still showing positive growth and hair count 2 years after the first injection...without dht inhibiting drug like propecia being taking...so they have not only shown maintenance, but unprecedented regrowth. Hopefully this next update is what we are all looking to hear and this forum will be a brighter place

----------


## hellouser

> In the trials we know so far they are testing on subjects using this as a stand alone treatment...subjects are still showing positive growth and hair count 2 years after the first injection...without dht inhibiting drug like propecia being taking...so they have not only shown maintenance, but unprecedented regrowth. Hopefully this next update is what we are all looking to hear and this forum will be a brighter place


 Combine that with a combination of FIN/Keratene/RU/CB/Minox or even HST from Gho and you should be cured.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Combine that with a combination of FIN/Keratene/RU/CB/Minox or even HST from Gho and you should be cured.


 with the results they are having you wouldn't need anything other than a Gho HST and the injections and you are golden

----------


## drybone

I just went to read up a bit on it. If this process can actually regenerate our skin, never mind the hair. 

If it regenerates our skin, it will be worth TRILLIONS of dollars. Being in your twenties will become irrelevant. Guys in their 50 60s and even 70s will be scoring all the women because they have so much money, power and wisdom and patience with women. Wow. 

Imagine if you could regenerate your skin to a 21 year old level?  :EEK!:  Super cool 

As for hair, yes then most forms of baldness would now be cured. I am so excited . If phase two goes well on the skin portion only I am going to invest in the company.

----------


## rdawg

> In the trials we know so far they are testing on subjects using this as a stand alone treatment...subjects are still showing positive growth and hair count 2 years after the first injection...without dht inhibiting drug like propecia being taking...so they have not only shown maintenance, but unprecedented regrowth. Hopefully this next update is what we are all looking to hear and this forum will be a brighter place


 Going on what Ziering said he mentioned injecting it for himself and noted that he was still maintaining for the most part 2 years later, didn't see much growth(but his hairloss is not aggressive at all and I'm not sure how much he injected).

I think this needs a combination, fin/DHT inhibitor to build the defense and histogen to come in and give your hair a huge boost. But there's nothing wrong with that if you don't have any side-effects. It will be really interesting to see how well they work together.

standalone we'll find out in one month!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Going on what Ziering said he mentioned injecting it for himself and noted that he was still maintaining for the most part 2 years later, didn't see much growth(but his hairloss is not aggressive at all and I'm not sure how much he injected).
> 
> I think this needs a combination, fin/DHT inhibitor to build the defense and histogen to come in and give your hair a huge boost. But there's nothing wrong with that if you don't have any side-effects. It will be really interesting to see how well they work together.
> 
> standalone we'll find out in one month!


 
True, I'm hoping we don't still need propecia in 5 years because I had terrible sides with it...

On another note, the results we have seen so far were from what was supposed to be the safety trials, not even testing the efficiency of HSC...so logically the next results should be even better.

----------


## rdawg

> True, I'm hoping we don't still need propecia in 5 years because I had terrible sides with it...
> 
> On another note, the results we have seen so far were from what was supposed to be the safety trials, not even testing the efficiency of HSC...so logically the next results should be even better.


 There's always alternatives(BIM and Aderans for example).

You are very correct on that, it's my understanding the 2A trial only did certain section while the 2B will do ALOT more and more frequently repeated(which might be crucial for say hair cycles). 

Maybe it needs to be injected every 3-4 months instead of 6 to get the full effect, who knows! but I'm excited for possibilities!

----------


## FearTheLoss

speaking of aderans..what is their deal? I haven't heard of them for months...thought we were supposed to get an update on them and if they went to phase 3 this spring..

----------


## Thinning87

I found this online this morning and thought everyone should think of the implications of the section of the interview that I am highlighting below:





> Q&A with Dr. Gail Naughton
> 
> Posted on October 31, 2012 by dbeal
> 
> The San Diego chapter of the MIT Enterprise Forum launched a new meeting format for its October event, Creating Your Own Big Bang:  How 3 CEOS Are Doing It.  The panel forum featured 3 CEOS of San Diego-based life sciences companies:  Mark McWilliams  CEO, Medipacs, Craig Misrach  Chairman & CEO, Freedom Meditech, and Keith Murphy  CEO & President, Organovo.   With the help of Dr. Gail Naughton, Chairman and CEO of Histogen, Inc., the panelists discussed the challenges they have encountered and successes they have achieved in launching and growing their companies.  An advisor was assigned to each company from San Diego-based funding ventures.  These advisors provided further dialog with the panelists at the conclusion of the forum.    At the end of the meeting, the CEO panelists met with members of the audience in an open networking environment.
> 
> We caught up with Dr. Naughton after the event to get her views on the difficulties faced by emerging technology companies when they seek funding.
> 
> SDMITEF:  Youve overcome numerous funding challenges throughout your career.  What are the challenges that you have experienced for Series A and Series B funding rounds?
> ...


 Now, with that in mind, we know that Histogen just announced a JV agreement and is gonna sell some products with it. LINK

I don't understand if PUR will also include HSC in its product offering, because reading the article I see it mentions other type of applications, but it then also mentions growth factors in a very general way. However, reading at the end, it sounds like PUR is not going to do HSC.

The bottom line is I think what we should look for in the news is not so much an update on clinical trials, but that they reach a similar licensing agreement to fund marketing and sales of HSC, because from the interview it seems like they need this type of backing to continue to develop HSC in the first place.

----------


## Kirby_

> True, I'm hoping we don't still need propecia in 5 years because I had terrible sides with it...


 I hope fin is the first treatment to become totally obsolete. I don't care how, whether it's PGD2 blocking topicals, CB-03-01, Aderans, _anything_. It's just too risky in the long term for anyone, the regrowth is weak, the maintenance questionable over too many years, and sourcing a legit prescription is a nightmare...

----------


## rdawg

> I hope fin is the first treatment to become totally obsolete. I don't care how, whether it's PGD2 blocking topicals, CB-03-01, Aderans, _anything_. It's just too risky in the long term for anyone, the regrowth is weak, the maintenance questionable over too many years, and sourcing a legit prescription is a nightmare...


 The problem is the localizing of it IMO or at least from what I've read.

Fin is a system wide inhibitor, but all we need is something localized to the hair follicles(so far less system absorbsion) 

We have weak versions of that in S5 cream and nizoral, but they are very very weak in comparison to what fin can do. 

Also RU and CB but those are experimental.

I definitely think one is coming, just might be a few years.

----------


## Thinning87

yeah but a creme to slow/stop hair loss is not a cure...

----------


## rdawg

> yeah but a creme to slow/stop hair loss is not a cure...


 No but I'd say it's the first half of the puzzle.

DHT inhibition maintains and maybe reinforces weakened follicles, but it will not cause much growth(or extremely rarely).

We also need a growth inducer/booster, which Histogen may potentially be.

I think that's the next gen of stuff as science grows, and then 15 years down the line we'll have gene therapy or whatever.

----------


## hellouser

> No but I'd say it's the first half of the puzzle.
> 
> DHT inhibition maintains and maybe reinforces weakened follicles, but it will not cause much growth(or extremely rarely).
> 
> We also need a growth inducer/booster, which Histogen may potentially be.
> 
> I think that's the next gen of stuff as science grows, and then 15 years down the line we'll have gene therapy or whatever.


 Cosmo showed nearly a 40% increase in hair count after CB-03-01 was used. That isn't something to scoff at.

----------


## Desmond84

Hey guys, 

Just a reminder that we are now:

- 4 weeks away from Histogen's final Phase I/II results (12 months results), and 

- 12 weeks till Aderans' Final Phase 2 results after 11 years of research!

*This is it guys*; it's make or break for us! If these 2 treatments don't pull through this year then we are in exactly the same place Spencer Kobren was back in 1996! Fin & Minox for a long time to come!

Exciting times and nerve racking at the same time! 

Let's hope we finally get some decent news to put our minds at ease...

----------


## hellouser

> Hey guys, 
> 
> Just a reminder that we are now:
> 
> - 4 weeks away from Histogen's final Phase I/II results (12 months results), and 
> 
> - 12 weeks till Aderans' Final Phase 2 results after 11 years of research!
> 
> *This is it guys*; it's make or break for us! If these 2 treatments don't pull through this year then we are in exactly the same place Spencer Kobren was back in 1996! *Fin & Minox* for a long time to come!
> ...


 Fvck that, I'm sticking to CB/RU and Minox instead. No way am I going to let that garbage known as Finasteride mess with my penis.

----------


## hellouser

> - 12 weeks till Aderans' Final Phase 2 results after 11 years of research!


 Did Aderans announce a date for all their Phase II trial results? Do you have a source? They should already be done all their Phase II trials by now if not by the end of this month at the very latest.

----------


## Desmond84

> Fvck that, I'm sticking to CB/RU and Minox instead. No way am I going to let that garbage known as Finasteride mess with my penis.


 Touche  :Smile:  Let's hope Cosmo is taking CB seriously! It seems like all companies treat hairloss as a secondary objective! No one's taking it seriously enough! CB should have been on the market back in 2006!

----------


## Arashi

> If these 2 treatments don't pull through this year then we are in exactly the same place Spencer Kobren was back in 1996! Fin & Minox for a long time to come!


 This is not true at all Desmond. We have Gho, which is a HUGE improvement over FUE. And who knows what Dr Nigams comes up with. I'm still VERY skeptical towards this doctor but who knows ...

----------


## Desmond84

> Did Aderans announce a date for all their Phase II trial results? Do you have a source? They should already be done all their Phase II trials by now if not by the end of this month at the very latest.


 ARI are more secretive than CIA tbh <sigh>

I'm just going by clinicaltrials.gov which states their last trial finishes sometimes in April 2013. Add 3 months to that for data collection and analysis and we should have a report available sometimes in july

----------


## Desmond84

> This is not true at all Desmond. We have Gho, which is a HUGE improvement over FUE. And who knows what Dr Nigams comes up with. I'm still VERY skeptical towards this doctor but who knows ...


 True Arashi but hair transplants are not for the faint hearted! I myself am really scared of going through a procedure like that

----------


## Arashi

> True Arashi but hair transplants are not for the faint hearted! I myself am really scared of going through a procedure like that


 I myself am way more scared of drugs like Propecia and minox, with known possible side effects that can even go as far as inducing suicidal tendencies, than hair transplants. 

But anyway, let's hope we'll soon get good news from Histogen and Aderans, I for one am very hopeful !

----------


## hellouser

> ARI are more secretive than CIA tbh <sigh>
> 
> I'm just going by clinicaltrials.gov which states their last trial finishes sometimes in April 2013. Add 3 months to that for data collection and analysis and we should have a report available sometimes in july


 Yeah, just like I said, April of this year, so either theyre done already or will be done in less than 3 weeks.

I'm hoping they get the green light to move to Phase III immediately after. Can't wait for the results though, I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed.

----------


## hellouser

> I myself am way more scared of drugs like Propecia and minox, with known possible side effects that can even go as far as inducing suicidal tendencies, than hair transplants. 
> 
> But anyway, let's hope we'll soon get good news from Histogen and Aderans, I for one am very hopeful !


 Uhm, I've never read a report where Minox has caused a side effect so bad as to induce suicidal thoughts. Propecia, yeah since it potentially can make you lose more than just your manhood from hair.

RU/CB is much better anyway.

----------


## hellouser

> This is not true at all Desmond. We have Gho, which is a HUGE improvement over FUE. And who knows what Dr Nigams comes up with. I'm still VERY skeptical towards this doctor but who knows ...


 It's too bad though, that all the while Gho has in the business, which is quite a while, that his HST is not the gold standard. Prices really need to drive down for it to improve the lives of many others.

----------


## Arashi

> Uhm, I've never read a report where Minox has caused a side effect so bad as to induce suicidal thoughts. Propecia, yeah since it potentially can make you lose more than just your manhood from hair.
> 
> RU/CB is much better anyway.


 Yep I was talking about Propecia, which causes suicidal thoughts in a subset of people who lose their manhood (which seems to happen to 1/3 of the users, according to the poll on HS). I'm NOT touching that stuff.

And am afraid of Minox as well, while it indeed seems to be saver than Propecia in terms of side effects, I'm not touching that either for several reasons.

----------


## Desmond84

> Yeah, just like I said, April of this year, so either theyre done already or will be done in less than 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping they get the green light to move to Phase III immediately after. Can't wait for the results though, I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed.


 Dude I've even crossed my toes waiting patiently! LOL

We really deserve a break for god's sake...

----------


## Arashi

> Dude I've even crossed my toes waiting patiently! LOL
> 
> We really deserve a break for god's sake...


 Come on Desmond, no need for crossing even your toe's  :Wink:  We've seen what Histogen can do. There's no way that all of a sudden it doesn't work anymore. Question is: will it even be better than what we've seen so far.

----------


## hellouser

> Come on Desmond, no need for crossing even your toe's  We've seen what Histogen can do. There's no way that all of a sudden it doesn't work anymore. Question is: will it even be better than what we've seen so far.


 I think in combination, Aderans and Histogen should provide GREAT results. Not marginal, but CLEARLY VISIBLE results. Combine that with HST and and the topical treatments like RU and CB, we should be set until Lauster's or Tsuji Lab's research comes to market. Hopefully with Aderans and Histogen we won't need it either!

----------


## Desmond84

> Come on Desmond, no need for crossing even your toe's  We've seen what Histogen can do. There's no way that all of a sudden it doesn't work anymore. Question is: will it even be better than what we've seen so far.


 So true...even fin takes 12 months to cycle thick terminals hairs! let's hope Histogen will do the same!

Ocober 2012 was one of the most memorable times of my life! Those headlines about Histogen's results really made my day  :Smile:  I'm just hoping for some more good news!

----------


## Arashi

> I think in combination, Aderans and Histogen should provide GREAT results. Not marginal, but CLEARLY VISIBLE results. Combine that with HST and and the topical treatments like RU and CB, we should be set until Lauster's or Tsuji Lab's research comes to market. Hopefully with Aderans and Histogen we won't need it either!


 Yup, exactly my thoughts !

----------


## Desmond84

> I think in combination, Aderans and Histogen should provide GREAT results. Not marginal, but CLEARLY VISIBLE results. Combine that with HST and and the topical treatments like RU and CB, we should be set until Lauster's or Tsuji Lab's research comes to market. Hopefully with Aderans and Histogen we won't need it either!


 I personally think Aderans update is the MOST critical this year! We already know to some extent Histogen's potentials but Aderans have been silent about their results pretty much since Day 1. Sure they've shown little snippets here and there but no major releases! 

We've waited so long for this day to come! Let's see if all the wait was worth it  :Smile:

----------


## hellouser

> So true...even fin takes 12 months to cycle thick terminals hairs! let's hope Histogen will do the same!
> 
> Ocober 2012 was one of the most memorable times of my life! Those headlines about Histogen's results really made my day  I'm just hoping for some more good news!


 The awesome thing about Histogen is that it seems like the growth stimulants are similar to Minox but on steroids. So much so that it seems to overpower DHT's effects. I think that in combination with CB should provide substantial growth and proper maintenance. Let's just hope that the cost for a procedure isn't extreme.

----------


## Henkeh91

I believe in Histogen and the other future treatments. 

The future is bright!

----------


## hellouser

If anyone is planning to get the best results with Aderans and Histogen, its going to be absolutely VITAL to maintain what you have *right now*. So a regiment consisting of RU/CB/Minox/Keratene/Finasteride/Nizoral is going to be crucial. CB and RU will help halt hairs from miniaturization and should maintain the vellus hairs as well which in turn should turn all of them into terminal and potentially create new regrowth as well. Depending on how progressive someones hair loss is, not doing anything until Aderans/Histogen are released is playing with fire.

A procedure from Gho in the meantime shouldn't compromise an Aderans or Histogen treatment as it doesn't destroy follicles in surrounding areas. I do still think an HST procedure with Gho is required to fill in the completely bald spots (temples, hairline and crown). Thankfully, I only need the temples and hairline, so about 1,800 grafts to get me back to norm. Thinning I will let RU and CB handle. I think I've more or less maintained for the last 2 years, thank god. If I can continue maintenance for another 2 years, I should be set. Which is why I'm saying: GET ON RU/CB NOW AND REAP THE BENEFITS LATER!

----------


## Henkeh91

> If anyone is planning to get the best results with Aderans and Histogen, its going to be absolutely VITAL to maintain what you have *right now*. So a regiment consisting of RU/CB/Minox/Keratene/Finasteride/Nizoral is going to be crucial. CB and RU will help halt hairs from miniaturization and should maintain the vellus hairs as well which in turn should turn all of them into terminal and potentially create new regrowth as well. Depending on how progressive someones hair loss is, not doing anything until Aderans/Histogen are released is playing with fire.
> 
> A procedure from Gho in the meantime shouldn't compromise an Aderans or Histogen treatment as it doesn't destroy follicles in surrounding areas. I do still think an HST procedure with Gho is required to fill in the completely bald spots (temples, hairline and crown). Thankfully, I only need the temples and hairline, so about 1,800 grafts to get me back to norm. Thinning I will let RU and CB handle. I think I've more or less maintained for the last 2 years, thank god. If I can continue maintenance for another 2 years, I should be set. Which is why I'm saying: GET ON RU/CB NOW AND REAP THE BENEFITS LATER!


 My hair is thin on the whole head (front, temple and crown). I guess I'm gonna land on an norwood 5. Does that mean I won't get my hair back with Histogen and Aderans?

----------


## Arashi

> If anyone is planning to get the best results with Aderans and Histogen, its going to be absolutely VITAL to maintain what you have *right now*. So a regiment consisting of RU/CB/Minox/Keratene/Finasteride/Nizoral is going to be crucial. CB and RU will help halt hairs from miniaturization and should maintain the vellus hairs as well which in turn should turn all of them into terminal and potentially create new regrowth as well. Depending on how progressive someones hair loss is, not doing anything until Aderans/Histogen are released is playing with fire.
> 
> A procedure from Gho in the meantime shouldn't compromise an Aderans or Histogen treatment as it doesn't destroy follicles in surrounding areas. I do still think an HST procedure with Gho is required to fill in the completely bald spots (temples, hairline and crown). Thankfully, I only need the temples and hairline, so about 1,800 grafts to get me back to norm. Thinning I will let RU and CB handle. I think I've more or less maintained for the last 2 years, thank god. If I can continue maintenance for another 2 years, I should be set. Which is why I'm saying: GET ON RU/CB NOW AND REAP THE BENEFITS LATER!


 I guess you do have a point, but really, I hate meds. Not going to touch Minox/Fin for sure. And RU, was just reading upon that, but it's something you mix yourself and can't be legally bought ? Maybe I'm just being a ***** here, lol, and probably a bit hypocritical too since I did party quite a lot when I was a youngster and took my fair share of stuff that's far from legal, hehe, but really, I just don't want to touch stuff like that ... Especially Fin, risking your sexlife, I'd rather go bold ...

----------


## hellouser

> My hair is thin on the whole head (front, temple and crown). I guess I'm gonna land on an norwood 5. Does that mean I won't get my hair back with Histogen and Aderans?


 We don't know yet. But it seems like Aderans will work best for thinning rather than bald patches. I remember seeing some of their results and the most hair grew around areas where there already was hair, ie; bald crown closing in but not completely.

We'll know more however in the coming months. At this point we can only speculate what it will do but can definitely make certain calls on what they've already achieved based on the info they've given to the public.

----------


## hellouser

> I guess you do have a point, but really, I hate meds. Not going to touch Minox/Fin for sure. And RU, was just reading upon that, but it's something you mix yourself and can't be legally bought ? Maybe I'm just being a ***** here, lol, and probably a bit hypocritical too since I did party quite a lot when I was a youngster and took my fair share of stuff that's far from legal, hehe, but really, I just don't want to touch stuff like that ... Especially Fin, risking your sexlife, I'd rather go bold ...


 You can easily get RU from MPBTreatments and Kane. CB is also available from Kane. Mixing yourself isn't much of a hassle since you can make 5 day batches, so once a week.

Its worth the effort. I haven't had any sides from RU since starting over a year ago and none so far from CB (only on my 4th day). Saw Palmetto however, DOES give me sides... no surprise as its an oral DHT inhibitor like Finasteride.

----------


## Henkeh91

> We don't know yet. But it seems like Aderans will work best for thinning rather than bald patches. I remember seeing some of their results and the most hair grew around areas where there already was hair, ie; bald crown closing in but not completely.
> 
> We'll know more however in the coming months. At this point we can only speculate what it will do but can definitely make certain calls on what they've already achieved based on the info they've given to the public.


 Ah.. thanks! I'll probably start with finas then (although I've been against it for a long time) and hope for no sides.

----------


## hellouser

> Ah.. thanks! I'll probably start with finas then (although I've been against it for a long time) and hope for no sides.


 I'd try RU before Finas though. A combination of RU and Keratene should prove far more lethal than Finas alone without any side effects.

----------


## Arashi

I've been reading the RU thread here and there's still not much evidence from the users here. My hairloss has always been at a slow (but steady) pace so it would be hard to notice a difference, unless maybe over a long period of time, like at least a year.

Nah I'll just stay off the meds. Going back in august for my 2nd Gho treatment  :Smile:

----------


## hellouser

> I've been reading the RU thread here and there's still not much evidence from the users here. My hairloss has always been at a slow (but steady) pace so it would be hard to notice a difference, unless maybe over a long period of time, like at least a year.
> 
> Nah I'll just stay off the meds. Going back in august for my 2nd Gho treatment


 It takes a long time for any treatment to see results though and you'd need to shed too to toss out the thin hairs and regrow them with thicker terminal hairs. Hair growth cycles can last about 2 or so months before the hair finally sprouts but even then its another month or so before you start to even notice it close up, as hair grows about 1-1.5cm per month (10-15cm/year). So realistically, you're looking at many months of waiting with treatments or even surgical treatments from Gho (hence the 6+ month waiting period all FUT/FUE/HST procedures require).

I'd get on RU though if I were to use topically at night and slow down miniaturization. If you get sides, I'd switch to CB as it goes benign when and if it enters the blood stream (very little CB is needed to be effective and is apparently 4X as strong as Finasteride). It only blocks DHT rather so sexual side effects are damn near impossible. CB is the shit.

----------


## paulsreef

I haven't been on here that much lately, there's no talk of Replicel, is it out of the running?

----------


## hellouser

> I haven't been on here that much lately, there's no talk of Replicel, is it out of the running?


 No, its still in, theyre starting Phase II trials this year I believe. They're just late to the game.

----------


## Thinning87

So........... I don't know if any of you read my post from Sunday night in this thread, but there may be a problem with Histogen....

In the interview to Dr. Naughton I posted, she says their business plan includes signing some kind of licensing agreement with some other company to fund further development and commercialization. This was back at the end of October.

Well, they recently launched a JV called PUR Biologics that fits the description. However (and this is not completely clear from the interview) it seems this JV will focus on the orthopedic applications ONLY, and not HSC.

So I hope they have money to carry on uninterruptedly from their Phase 1/2A results and dive straight into Phase 2B, because otherwise what this means is that we have to wait for this licensing agreement to be reached before product development can continue. 

I don't expect any great news from Dr. Naugthon's attendance at these conferences... because they may just not matter. 

If what I'm saying is true (and I hope it isn't) this is a further delay before commercialization.

----------


## Desmond84

I suppose funding will come if what they're presenting in one month is groundbreaking. This is because we have human data NOT mice! 

I don't know if you guys picked up on it or not but in the latest interview Dr. Washenik did with a radio station in Singapore, he briefly mentioned Histogen and how that could really change hair loss treatments! Maybe Aderans is looking into it? I suppose we'll find out soon enough

----------

